# Nice S gauge layout at Jax. Train Show



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some very nice S equipment, all with knuckle couplers too.









They were not running this fine Passenger train when I
was there.









And this very interesting steamer was just sitting
there. Psahw.









The vendors had some very good values in
S gear at this show. Too bad is was a 1 day event .

Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.. Looks like a Hudson sitting on the spur.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I just learned that this layout belongs to the relatively new Northern FL Division of the Atlantic Coast S Gaugers, ACSG.

Please check out this link for more photos of this clubs modular layout debut at the Jacksonville train show. 

http://www.trainweb.org/acsg/NFD/NFD_shows1.html

Aflyer


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like that Hudson is a 5 digit unit. Flyer redesigned the 5 digit motors with "side brushes". IMHO this made the engines run a lot smoother:appl: and the operator could really lug the engines at a slower speed. Larry


----------

